# FS40 C-E replaces old Snapper 245SSTBC, carb questions



## Sportfury70 (Apr 15, 2017)

Finally bit the bullet and replaced my old snapper trimmer after fiddling with it forever today after winter storage. Man the difference is night and day! The Stihl is actually a lot of trimmer for the money (at least I think) but I have a question: 

Is it normal for these trimmers to be a bit sluggish at WOT when cold? First use was today, and after 5 mins or so it was nice and snappy, so I'm not worried. Just wondering if I need to do a little tuning.

ALSO, my snapper is still a good commercial grade trimmer, just super heavy and in dire need of a carb rebuild. Can anyone tell me what carbs came on these? I think its a warren, but google hasn't given me much in the way of model numbers, only snapper part numbers. I would like to source a rebuild kit so I can put a sapling blade on it and use it to tame my ever-sprouting beech roots.


----------

